# Question about heavy breathing



## Vhendi (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to the pet store tomorrow to buy my first two mice. I made a deal with my friend to wait til Friday, however I drove by and took a "sneak peek" at what they had and fell in love with one that was very friendly, active, and loved following my hand around the glass (hopefully she'll be there tomorrow!).

But the question I have involves this other interesting mouse I saw there in a different tank. She is the first I've ever seen, aside from pictures, with "long hair" and was quite pretty. She was sitting out in the open on the wheel but it looked like she was breathing very rapidly and heavily, more so than I'd say is natural for a mouse... and certainly different from any others I'd ever observed. When I went by a bit later, she was curled up sleeping, breathing normally.

Is this some sign that she could be ill or was she perhaps just startled by something? Should I avoid looking at any other mice from that tank or would it be okay?

I did checks on all the mice I could see (who weren't sleeping in their hideaways) and they all looked physically healthy... as in clean cage, clean fur, bright eyes and nice clean, straight tails. Doing my best to follow the newbie-buyers list of traits to look for! lol

Hopefully someone might be able to enlighten me about this before tomorrow, but if not, I'll err on the side of caution and look on getting on of the other mice instead.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Vhendi. I would stick to the mice you viewed firstly and choose from them. The little long haired mouse sounds as if she was exhibiting breathing signs, but that could be due to the fact that she`s in a small enclosed, shavings filled glass tank! So if you liked her, I would say look again on another day and see how she is. Ask to hold her and listen to her breathing (hold her to your eat) and if you don`t hear any clicking or audible noises and she seems bright eyes and active, then I would say that`s a good sign.

Get at least three females (make sure they are all female!  )


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would avoid the mouse if its breathing is laboured , if it is sitting hunched upand its fur is untidy buy a young mouse not too young or too old.Look around the pet shop too do the animals look well cared for is the tank he or she is in clean plenty fresh water and food.Where I live none of the pet shops sell mice so I bought mine from a breeder.Racingmouse is exactly right what he said about the squeeking noise but also mice do squeek at each other at times to comunicate mine do when I put treats in for them the buck mouse lets its mate know food is on the go


----------



## Vhendi (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks both for your input!

I ended up not choosing that particular female when I went back (she was not there). I did get the 1st one I mentioned, though, as well as 2 others. I posted pics in the the other forum section reserved for that stuff.


----------

